# Fake Eyelashes Fad



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

What do you think of fake eyelashes?  I think they are ridiculous looking.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 19, 2018)

It keeps the cum out of their eyes.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> It keeps the cum put of their eyes.



But that is not what I asked.  I asked how you feel about them, if you like them or hate them, and you didn't vote in the poll either.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 19, 2018)

I hate them. I find them distracting, much like public hair.
OTOH they could be the opposite of " does this make my ass look big?"
WHAT ass ? Theres 2 tarantulas living above your nose !


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> I hate them. I find them distracting, much like public hair.



Agreed.  They are VERY distracting.  I can't stop staring at them because they look like spiders are crawling out of the eyes.  

Thanks for voting, BTW!


----------



## Erinwltr (Apr 19, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> It keeps the cum out of their eyes.


  I am so wrong for laughing at your comment!


----------



## Erinwltr (Apr 19, 2018)

They are just plain silly looking.  Just like nose rings.  Showing my age I guess.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2018)

How is this new? Women have been wearing fake eyelashes for a long time...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2018)

at least the shaved eyebrows penciled in is alive with the hispanic women..


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> I hate them. I find them distracting, much like public hair.
> OTOH they could be the opposite of " does this make my ass look big?"
> WHAT ass ? Theres 2 tarantulas living above your nose !



Yes, I am sure everyone believes those are her natural lashes, just like her butt is natural.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > It keeps the cum put of their eyes.
> ...



Don't be so quick to be snotty. He hates cum in his eyes.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> How is this new? Women have been wearing fake eyelashes for a long time...



Generally speaking, no they haven't.  Maybe actresses and rich socialites, but this is now a popular fashion trend.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> What do you think of fake eyelashes?  I think they are ridiculous looking.



I noticed it as well and also the eyebrows.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 19, 2018)

It's the AmerikkanT way. The faker makes the shaker. Thank Gawd she didn't get fat. For some reason I barely noticed the lashes.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> It's the AmerikkanT way. The faker makes the shaker. Thank Gawd she didn't get fat. For some reason I barely noticed the lashes.



Yikes!  Maybe she would look better without all the plastic surgery?  I wonder why she would have had her nose done like that?  Her nose was much cuter before, IMO.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > How is this new? Women have been wearing fake eyelashes for a long time...
> ...


My Mother wore them and had the Joan Crawford shaved eyebrows penciled in look until the tattoo version came along..


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Look, I don't know what you are arguing about.  Are you going to claim that this is not a new fad.  Whatever.  Obviously you don't get out too much.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

Just because SOME women wore them doesn't make them a fad.  NOW, they have become a fad.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Depends on your social status I suppose..


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 19, 2018)

Like anything, eyelashes done in moderation look OK

But the desire to carry as huge an eyelash as you can looks bizarre


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



OMG.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2018)

A _Clockwork Orange_ lead character wore one fake eyelash in the movie they were so popular in the 1960's-1970's..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Like anything, eyelashes done in moderation look OK
> 
> But the desire to carry as huge an eyelash as you can looks bizarre


It because men have fuller longer lashes and women want that..


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > It's the AmerikkanT way. The faker makes the shaker. Thank Gawd she didn't get fat. For some reason I barely noticed the lashes.
> ...


It was to divert the dripz so they didn't wet da lipz !


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Like anything, eyelashes done in moderation look OK
> 
> But the desire to carry as huge an eyelash as you can looks bizarre





rightwinger said:


> Like anything, eyelashes done in moderation look OK
> 
> But the desire to carry as huge an eyelash as you can looks bizarre



You can always tell though, and it is hard not to stare at them.  Lol.  Why aren't your regular eyelashes good enough?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

I think people have gone way over with the "bigger is better" thing.  Big eyelashes, big asses, big breasts, big lips, big mouths, tiny brains.  Go figure.


----------



## Erinwltr (Apr 19, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> It's the AmerikkanT way. The faker makes the shaker. Thank Gawd she didn't get fat. For some reason I barely noticed the lashes.




Oh, sweet Peter Jebuz!  WTH?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Just because SOME women wore them doesn't make them a fad.  NOW, they have become a fad.



Its new, I noticed Rachael Maddow had them on the last time I watched her. You can tell.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> It's the AmerikkanT way. The faker makes the shaker. Thank Gawd she didn't get fat. For some reason I barely noticed the lashes.



Holy crap, who is she again. She is looking like the Cat Woman.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 19, 2018)

Fake eyelashes have been around for generations.  I like them on MiniCooper's.


----------



## miketx (Apr 19, 2018)

Real lashes


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 19, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> It's the AmerikkanT way. The faker makes the shaker. Thank Gawd she didn't get fat. For some reason I barely noticed the lashes.


My gawd, cosmetic surgery is a nightmare!


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 19, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > It's the AmerikkanT way. The faker makes the shaker. Thank Gawd she didn't get fat. For some reason I barely noticed the lashes.
> ...


Little Melanie Griffith

Check this critter out. This bimbo was half decent looking back in the eighties in Miami-stan. Her brain( lack thereof) was another thing.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 19, 2018)

I never needed fake eyelashes. Mine are long enough. Or rather...were. Age does things.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 19, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I never needed fake eyelashes. Mine are long enough. Or rather...were. Age does things.


No shit. Mine hang half way to my knees. OH. We still on eyelashes ?


----------



## xyz (Apr 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I think people have gone way over with the "bigger is better" thing.  Big eyelashes, big asses, big breasts, big lips, big mouths, tiny brains.  Go figure.


Hey, but eyelashes is just a thing they put on, like fake long fingernails. Although some people don't like it, to me it's not repulsive like inflated lips or whatever else, plastic surgery in general.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2018)

Those fish lips look awful and suck. Literally and figuratively.
 Gotta face it folks. We are getting old, so the new age shit going on grosses us out just like the Beatles with our parents.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2018)

Gracie said:


> I never needed fake eyelashes. Mine are long enough. Or rather...were. Age does things.



How can they even wear sunglasses?  That must be super annoying.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Those fish lips look awful and suck. Literally and figuratively.
> Gotta face it folks. We are getting old, so the new age shit going on grosses us out just like the Beatles with our parents.



Only, it isn't just teenagers who are doing it.  I see all ages of women (and some men - LOL) wearing fake eyelashes, and also coloring their hair pink and purple or whatever.  I guess I can kind of understand an older woman wearing them because maybe she needs to, but a 17-year-old girl should certainly not have to wear fake eyelashes.  What is probably going to happen, is these girls will start losing their real eyelashes because of all the glue and crap that they are putting all over them, and then they will be regretful that they used fake eyelashes at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2018)

xyz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think people have gone way over with the "bigger is better" thing.  Big eyelashes, big asses, big breasts, big lips, big mouths, tiny brains.  Go figure.
> ...



Sure, but the thing is that they are not enhancing a part of themselves that is naturally beautiful.  They are creating something artificial.  Then, once they take all of that crap off their faces . . . 







Know what I'm saying?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 20, 2018)

These girls also have no CLUE about how to wear highlighter.  Some of them are wearing it as if it is blush or something!  






They seem to think this looks good or something!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2018)

Not into fake eyelashes.


----------

